
OpenVBX – A Web-Based Open Source Phone System for Business by Twilio - nikolay
http://www.openvbx.org/
======
sb8244
The interesting thing that stood out to me is seeing a product built by Twilio
(even if it is open source and probably needs work to be fully business
ready). I remember seeing before that Twilio explicitly won't build business
products to not step on potential users (they just want to offer the API to
build the apps). This seems like something that would definitely exist from a
vendor.

~~~
qq66
Most platform providers can't/don't resist the temptation to clone the most
lucrative apps built on their platform.

~~~
devonkim
Amazon AWS is a great example of this to a pathological degree.

------
tyingq
If this looks useful to you, you might also want to see Anveo and their visual
call flow editor. The UI isn't quite as polished, but it's been around quite a
while and has a lot of features and integration points. It's not open
source...runs on Anveo's servers.

Couple of screenshots:

[http://www.anveo.com/features/images/variable_sample1.png](http://www.anveo.com/features/images/variable_sample1.png)

[http://www.anveo.com/features/images/callflowsample.png](http://www.anveo.com/features/images/callflowsample.png)

Edit: No association with Anveo other than being a customer. There are very
few services that provide a drag/drop IVR or call flow builder with very low
end pricing, so I thought it worth mentioning.

~~~
pyvpx
I'm also a customer and sorely disappointed there is no API for the call flow.
It'd be really neat to call my number, press some keys, enter a PIN, and add
the caller ID to a huntgroup, for example.

but, can't do that. or anything else. must login and edit call flow manually.
:(

~~~
tshtf
Another Anveo customer here...

Have you looked at the Anveo API documentation:
[http://www.anveo.com/api.asp](http://www.anveo.com/api.asp)

Particularly Call Flow variables?

[http://www.anveo.com/api.asp?code=apihelp_callflow_presetvar...](http://www.anveo.com/api.asp?code=apihelp_callflow_presetvariable&api_type=)

------
spdustin
I'm just happy to see that development is picking back up. It was stagnant for
a while, and I'm interested to see how quickly they iterate now.

------
dsr_
Presumably there is deep reliance on Twilio's API. This makes it rather less
attractive to everyone who isn't/doesn't want to be a Twilio customer.

Isolating the Twilio API the same way that many PHP apps isolate their
database API would be a great move -- then other services could supply their
adaptor library, and there would be a much wider base of people interested in
developing and using it.

~~~
tyingq
>>Presumably there is deep reliance on Twilio's API

There is, but the api itself uses fairly generically named, and well
documented methods and arguments. Being that there's not really a industry
standard, I don't see that they are deliberately trying for some kind of lock
in.

The path to create an adapter for say, Plivo, seems clear enough.

------
mpermar
So, how is different from the other two posts sent like... 5 years ago?!

Hacker News new | threads | comments | show | ask | jobs | submit | from
mpermar (98) | logout

OpenVBX 0.83 Released (openvbx.org) 1 point by dmor 2032 days ago | past | web
| add to buffer

OpenVBX 0.77 Release (openvbx.org) 3 points by dmor 2105 days ago | past | web
| 1 comment | add to buffer

~~~
biot
From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645)

    
    
      "If a story hasn't had significant attention in about the
       last year, reposts are ok. That's been the policy for a
       while..."
    

Also probably worth mentioning that you work for Tropo, a Twilio competitor:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822982](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10822982)

